

Every city wants to create its own Silicon Valley. This is bad for innovation - petethomas
https://www.washingtonpost.com/posteverything/wp/2015/08/12/every-city-wants-to-create-its-own-silicon-valley-this-is-bad-for-innovation/?tid=HP_posteverything

======
rrss1122
The article doesn't make it seem that it is bad for innovation. If one company
can serve regional interests better than another three timezones away, seems
like it would be good innovation for me. Besides, once those parking apps
start getting bigger inevitably most of the competition will start going under
as the bigger, more successful companies out-innovate each other and
eventually they'll start merging or getting bought out.

The article is in fact full of good examples of innovation. The title is
misleading.

------
mkirlin
>Rampant competition for talent and nowhere near enough awareness,
coordination and collaboration.

Oh no, businesses aren't collaborating enough to successfully push down wages
and monopolize sales in their field. How terrible. We must do something about
it.

